
Nest is being rolled into Google’s hardware team - uptown
https://techcrunch.com/2018/02/07/nest-is-being-rolled-into-googles-hardware-team/
======
supergeek133
Already posted one hour ago (Nest Blog):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16327103](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16327103)

~~~
sctb
Thanks, we've moved most comments there and turned off the flamewar detector.

------
cmurf
I think they need cheaper satellite products for both Nest and Nest Protect.
$120 to $250 a pop for multiple identical smart products is overkill for
everyone. This needs a master and slave sort of system.

From their web page I can't figure out how you'd use Nest thermostat in a home
with two or three existing dumb thermostats. Buy two or three Nests? Really?
$500 - $750? Umm no.

